# AMT 1967 Shelby GT350.



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Here is a nice AMT kit. Just built it right out of the box.
really a well detailed modelkit.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Nice job Chuck. I like these cars in blue myself. Love your background photo.
What paint did you use?
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

superduty455 said:


> What paint did you use?
> Chris


 
Thanks Chris,
The Paint on this kit is Testors shaker can Bright Red.
I just painted it red because I dont do many cars in red, period.
Its the only red car in my Ford display.

Chuck.


----------

